# Umkreissuche mittles PLZ Angabe - aber wie?



## preko (20. Februar 2007)

Hi,

ich möchte eine Umkreissuche nach dem Prinzip: *im 10 km Umkreis der PLZ "12345" suchen *verwirklichen wobei die PLZ über ein Inputfeld eingegeben wird.

Leider habe ich keinen Ansatz, wie so etwas realisiert wird. Woher weiß ich/das Script, welche PLZ im Umkreis von z. B. 10 km liegen? Gibt es da eine Logik?

Hat jemand den "richtigen" Gedanken für mich?

Beste Grüße,
preko


----------



## birnkammer (20. Februar 2007)

AM besten schaust du dir das (http://forum.de.selfhtml.org/archiv/2002/10/t26832/#m146317) mal an, da wird es recht anschaulich beschrieben.


----------



## peterhammer70 (21. März 2008)

schau da mal vorbei: http://www.geodatas.net/de/integration.asp. Da gibts Codebeispiele für ASP, PHP und Coldfusion.


----------



## Flex (21. März 2008)

Muss man dafür extra solche Leichen wie diesen Thread hier wieder ausgraben? 

Bitte auch mal aufs Datum achten


----------

